# Webhosting mit viel Speicherplatz und Traffic gesucht



## aloeffler (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche für ein neues Projekt einen Webhoster der viel Speicherplatz bietet und nicht so teuer ist, mehr als 5-10 Euro im Monat möchte ich nicht ausgeben.

Momentan hab ich folgende Anbieter gefunden:

http://revido.de/
http://servage.de/
http://webhoster.de/
http://servmedia.de/

Ich tendiere zu servage weil die am meisten bieten oder was meint ihr?
Hat man bei einer Traffic-Flat wirklich unbegrenzt viel Traffic oder kann es sein das ich da auch gedrosselt oder gesperrt werden?

Vielen Dank

Alexander


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo!



aloeffler hat gesagt.:


> Hat man bei einer Traffic-Flat wirklich unbegrenzt viel Traffic oder kann es sein das ich da auch gedrosselt oder gesperrt werden?


Wie so oft im Leben kommt es auch hier auf das Kleingedruckte an.

Es kann sein dass die Tarffic-Flat nach dem "Fair Use"-Prinzip gehandhabt wird.
Das bedeutet dass Du zwar prinzipiell unbegrenzten Traffic hast aber Du es nicht übertreiben darfst.
Da es nicht eindeutig festgelegt ist wo "übertreiben" anfängt, steht dieses Prinzip natürlich in der Kritik.

Der Anbieter bezahlt den tatsächlich angefallenen Traffic (ich meine er zahlt pro angefangenen GB).
Die Preise ergeben sich aus den bisherigen Erfahrungen bzgl. des verbrauchten Traffics.
Wenn nun aber ein Kunde daher kommt der einen so hohen Traffic verursacht dass die Einnahmen die Ausgaben nicht mehr decken, wird es vermutlich Probleme für den Kunden geben.
Hier ist also ganz genau auf das Kleingedruckte zu achten..... im Zweifel würde ich eher die Finger davon lassen.

Aber auch der Freitraffic ist mit einer gewissen Vorsicht zu geniessen.
Wenn der Anbieter leistungsfähige Server und eine schnelle Anbindung hat, wird er beim überschreiten des Freitraffics den weiteren Traffic eher gesondert (zu entsprechend hohen Preisen) berechnen.
Schliesslich verdient er ja daran. 

Wenn er aber z.B. eine "langsame" Anbindung hat, wird er vermutlich beim überschreiten eines bestimmten Traffics innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit drosseln.
Wenn er weder den überschrittenen Traffic berechnet, noch die Geschwindigkeit so drosselt dass der Traffic über den Monat verteilt aufgeht, wird er beim erreichen des Freitraffics den weiteren Traffic unterbinden.

Mich nervt es auch dass es nicht einfach eine echte Taffic-Flat gibt.
Bestenfalls stellt der Anbieter mir Statisken über den Traffic zur Verfügung.
Ja und, was habe ich davon?
Ich weiss lediglich wie mein durchschnittlicher Traffic aussieht.
Allerdings habe ich keinen Einfluss auf die Zugriffszahlen.
Was ist wenn ich, aus welchem Grund auch immer, im nächsten Monat plötzlich ein Vielfaches von den bisherigen Zugriffen habe?
Dann habe ich die berühmte Ar***karte.

Ich könnte das Problem zwar nicht unbedingt verhindern, aber zumindest evtl. etwas eindämmen.
Z.B. in dem ich den Zugriff nur registierten Benutzern gestatte, den Traffic mehrmals pro Tag kontrolliere und dann im Fall der Fälle den Zugriff rechtzeitig sperre.
Aber das kann es ja auch nicht sein, denn 1. habe ich noch andere Dinge zu tun und 2. würde ich so die "Öffentlichkeit" ausschliessen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

